# DIY Livery? Reading area, Berkshire



## RJeffries (28 April 2014)

I graduate from university this year and am potentially bringing a horse home with me, but would like to be sure that I have somewhere for him/her to live before I finalise the sale. So I'm looking for livery yards in and around Reading - I live on the Caversham side, so any yards closer to there are preferred. I do have a car so can travel 

Looking for DIY livery that's not too expensive. 24/7 turnout in summer with a stable in winter, access to a school with a set of showjumps, good local hacking, and a secure tack/feed room are all _essentials_.

Access to a XC course and local competitions (as I don't tow or own a 3.5ton box) are a bonus - but not essential.

Can anyone suggest some good local yards at all? I'm also interested in knowing the prices, and what is included in that price. Thank you!


----------



## 4x4 (28 April 2014)

Claire Hatcher might be able to help, but I don't have contact details (try Facebook)?


----------



## 4x4 (28 April 2014)

I pm'd her and told her to have a look for this post but you could look for her on FB if you have time!


----------



## RJeffries (29 April 2014)

Thanks 4x4  
I've also been given recommendations on Facebook pages, and would be interested in any reviews/experiences of these yards;

Cullinghood Equestrian Centre
Frieze Farm Livery
Dean Place Stables
Checkendon Equestrian Centre
Cane End Stud
Keyersbridge
Black Horse (in Checkendon?)
Tidmarsh Stud


----------



## ihatework (29 April 2014)

RJeffries said:



			Thanks 4x4  
I've also been given recommendations on Facebook pages, and would be interested in any reviews/experiences of these yards;

Cullinghood Equestrian Centre - they have a website which I think lists prices, good facilities, plenty of care options, out other side of Pangborne (so depends on how far you are willing to travel). I have a friend there so happy to ask specific questions if you want.

Frieze Farm Livery - Great location, easy to access from Caversham. One of the cheapest in area. Hacking is reasonable. Large school with floodlights (but surface is a bit dodgy especially through winter). Relaxed yard, very flexible. On the agricultural side (!!). Large herd turnout only. Plenty of people going out and about to local unaff stuff. It's not fancy so it kind of depends on how fancy you want.

Dean Place Stables - Next to Rosehill - would mean getting over Henley bridge, a bit of a faff. Nice yard though. Hacking won't be great from there.

Checkendon Equestrian Centre - Riding School! They do Part livery and grass livery but not stable DIY. Hacking not great. Reasonable facilities for your buck but they do cut corners.

Cane End Stud - Lovely. Easy access from Caversham, reasonable hacking. Flexible on packages. Smartest livery yard for miles. Comes with a price tag 

Keyersbridge - never heard of it

Black Horse (in Checkendon?) - yes in Checkendon. Agricultural, same hacking as CEC, no school. Relatively cheap and if it meets your needs I think people are happy there. 

Tidmarsh Stud - Other side of Pangborne, not sure quite how it is set up now

Others to consider:
Ewelme Park Stables (other side of Nettlebed) - a bit of a drive but will be easier than some you mention as no river crossing to negotiate. Super yard. Not the cheapest in the area but certainly for me has a good balance of standard v cost. Hacking great. School has good surface but not floodlit.

There is a place out the back of Emmer Green (Styles?) - basic yard, hacking could be better, but location would be good for you. I could find out more if needed.

Bottom Farm, mapledurham. OK location, hacking good, well priced. Not sure on 24/7 summer turnout as they don't look to have that much land but worth an ask. They have just put in a little school, possibly on a budget by the looks of it, but presume rideable. Might be one to view.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## 4x4 (29 April 2014)

Here you go, not sure which yard it is, Sarah Peters 07850 430369 good luck x


----------



## unicornystar (1 May 2014)

ihatework said:





RJeffries said:



			Thanks 4x4  
I've also been given recommendations on Facebook pages, and would be interested in any reviews/experiences of these yards;

Cullinghood Equestrian Centre - they have a website which I think lists prices, good facilities, plenty of care options, out other side of Pangborne (so depends on how far you are willing to travel). I have a friend there so happy to ask specific questions if you want.

Frieze Farm Livery - Great location, easy to access from Caversham. One of the cheapest in area. Hacking is reasonable. Large school with floodlights (but surface is a bit dodgy especially through winter). Relaxed yard, very flexible. On the agricultural side (!!). Large herd turnout only. Plenty of people going out and about to local unaff stuff. It's not fancy so it kind of depends on how fancy you want.

Dean Place Stables - Next to Rosehill - would mean getting over Henley bridge, a bit of a faff. Nice yard though. Hacking won't be great from there.

Checkendon Equestrian Centre - Riding School! They do Part livery and grass livery but not stable DIY. Hacking not great. Reasonable facilities for your buck but they do cut corners.

Cane End Stud - Lovely. Easy access from Caversham, reasonable hacking. Flexible on packages. Smartest livery yard for miles. Comes with a price tag 

Keyersbridge - never heard of it

Black Horse (in Checkendon?) - yes in Checkendon. Agricultural, same hacking as CEC, no school. Relatively cheap and if it meets your needs I think people are happy there. 

Tidmarsh Stud - Other side of Pangborne, not sure quite how it is set up now

Others to consider:
Ewelme Park Stables (other side of Nettlebed) - a bit of a drive but will be easier than some you mention as no river crossing to negotiate. Super yard. Not the cheapest in the area but certainly for me has a good balance of standard v cost. Hacking great. School has good surface but not floodlit.

There is a place out the back of Emmer Green (Styles?) - basic yard, hacking could be better, but location would be good for you. I could find out more if needed.

Bottom Farm, mapledurham. OK location, hacking good, well priced. Not sure on 24/7 summer turnout as they don't look to have that much land but worth an ask. They have just put in a little school, possibly on a budget by the looks of it, but presume rideable. Might be one to view.
		
Click to expand...

As I've been at most of these yards over the last 40 years and happen to be at Bottom Farm currently I shall give you my opinion...

Cullinghood - large, riding school element, had my horse there on part livery and they managed to tip him onto his side just turning him out one morning, on the mornings he was actually turned out!  Some years ago and staff have changed, however very pricey, hacking is mostly on site unless you want to venture onto long country lanes, on site comps, usual bunch of assorted people!

Frieze Farm - have been back there twice, lovely big yard, you need to be comfortable with very large herds (however they settle well as the grazing is huge) be prepared to walk quite a distance to fields.  Friendly bunch of people all doing different levels of comp or happy hackers.  They do DIY with stable which is pretty reasonable. Hacking ok but nothing special.  School has been redone and usually easy to get into.

Checkendon - riding school, quite busy, hacking is nice and varied, on site comps, cant comment on this too much as never liveried there but compete there often.

Cane End Stud - I have friends there who are very happy, all facilities, hacking great, very pricey but other than that, you get what you pay for.

Black Horse Checkendon, rarely have vacancies but worth an ask, hacking good, not sure facilities currently but a nice group of people.

Tanners Lane - Chalkhouse Green, was there as a kid, and back since with three of my own.  School, impossible to use....hacking ok, lovely stables and people, mostly happy hackers and totally DIY.

Bottom Farm Mapledurham, been there nearly two years, BEST DIY/assisted yard I have ever known.  Superb price.  Indoor school which is actually rideable unless you own an elephant, you can also lunge/freeschool in it, a facility which is rare to have around here.  Outdoor school brand new NOT built on a budget (I'm sure the owner wishes it was lol!), not that small either, standard size.

The outdoor school has great drainage and even with all this rain has not been deep or soggy unlike three of the yards above, and yes certainly rideable "ihatework"!!.  One of the best schools I have had the use of.  Two of our current liveries have actually moved to Bottom Farm specifically because they need a decent area to work in and have horses that cannot risk a dodgy deep soggy school.

Max of two per paddock and individual turnout if required, we also now have additional grazing, not that it's ever been a problem, in fact with the grass sprouting through we don't actually need it but will be useful perhaps for the winter months.

Mix of dressage divas, eventers, SJ'ers and happy hackers, really friendly bunch, we all help each other keeping those monthly bills down.  Highly recommend but places rare to come by.  Regular socials too 

Other yards locally....Greenmore in Woodcote of A4074, pricey but good school and hacking, full livery only and is pricey but not that far from Caversham.  Excellent standard.

Depending on your budget, go and visit all, get a gut feel and trust your gut 

Click to expand...


----------



## ihatework (1 May 2014)

Fab news that the Bottom Farm school is good  Makes that a good DIY option


----------



## Suzie86 (4 May 2014)

Just to add to the above - keyersbridge in hurst has closed down, and dean place I enquired about once and got the impression turnout is very limited plus it wasn't cheap so not sure how suitable it would be for you.


----------



## Aht1 (2 September 2019)

Cane End Stud all the way - Sarah Peters


----------



## Auslander (2 September 2019)

Aht1 said:



			Cane End Stud all the way - Sarah Peters
		
Click to expand...

I have a feeling the OP might have found somewhere by now!


----------



## Velcrobum (15 September 2019)

Wow a serious zombie thread............


----------

